# 30 days



## Goose

Alright- so here's the deal. I've just been merit listed for a position as an armour DEO.   I was told by my recruiter that I have a very competitive file, and should be expecting an offer fairly soon; which means that I've arrived, more or less, at crunch-time. Of course I've been training throughout the application process to date, (and have made respectable progress), but honestly I've yet to meet even the minimum standards for BOTP.  :-[ Now, I'm hoping to do a number of things with this thread. Firstly, I think that a daily log of what I've been doing, counting up to 30 days (after which I hope to be on my way to Quebec) will act as extra incentive to dig deeper, as I will be accountable both to myself and publically- as I will hopefully find a few supporters on this forum. Also, I think that a detailed account of a thirty day count down might be helpful for others in the future who are finding it hard to push out those last few km's as well.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    Here's the thing; I'm not in fantastic shape. It seems that the majority of threads like mine end up in one way or another to be someones account of how they aren't sure if _only_  50 push-ups and _just_ an 8k in 50 min will suffice at basic. Well guys- I'd like to keep this thread for those out there like me who are really starting from scratch. Sure, knowing that other guys are capable of all that and that we are too, eventually, is helpful and moderately encouraging... but it doesn't take very long before these accounts become overwhelming, especially when your own push-ups are in the single digits and your running route has just _progressed_ from your mailbox to your neighbours mailbox.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      And so I'll get right to it. Tomorrow, July 14th, 2008- is day no. 1     As of this moment, I can do 5 push-ups (sad, I know, but I'm still proud, as I could only do one a few weeks ago- so don't burst my bubble) and I can finish a 2.4k on the machine with a 1.5 incline in about 13 min. (Haven't worked on running outside yet, one thing at a time).  I'll be posting again tomorrow night with what I did all day, and anything else notable. I'm really excited about this, and the potential for it to encourage others who are finding themselves a little desperate for hope. I WILL be in the army, I WILL NOT fail when the tools for success are in my hands (or _are_ my hands). Seey'all tomorrow, after day No. 1  of 30.  If anyone out there is starting from scratch and wants to hit the road with me, you're more than welcome to leave your PT log here too- could be alot of fun with a little competition in the batch.       Jane~Doe    _
I don't fear failure. I only fear the slowing up of the engine inside of me which is saying, "Keep going, someone must be on top, why not you?" -George S. Patton_


----------



## adaminc

I was in your position about 4 months ago, I could barely do 1 military push up, so I started doing as many as I could on the stairs (started on the 3rd step up), then after I did as many as I could there, I would do "girl" pushups on my knees, eventually I go to where I am now. I can only do about 25 of the "military" style pushups (hands under shoulders, arms tucked in), and I finish up by doing as many as I can either on the 1st step of the stairs, or on my knees.

As for running, I just run until I can't anymore, after a while it gets longer and longer, I can do the 2.4km in around the 10min area on my treadmill at an incline of 4, I occasionally run outside too, but I find it much more difficult specifically because of where I run, a hydro tower right away, its quite bumpy and hilly, but it's perfect because I can run from where it starts in my area out on the street to the end, where its blocked by houses, and back and its 2.4km.

When I first started out I had no idea what I was doing, and I was working out every day and I didn't notice much of a difference, then I started talking to some people that did know what they were doing, and they told me to not work out every day, because it takes about 48 hours for new muscle to grow, so they advised that I alternate weight lifting one day, and cardio the other day, but to still do pushups and situps every day. On the days you do weight lifting, try doing a difficult muscle group.

The only thing I have to work on is chinups/pullups (and maybe losing some weight), which are god awful difficult to do, lol, but I can get one!

P.S. A friend of mine who already joined has said that once you are in, and are training, pushups and situps will become much easier because you lose more weight. Don't know if its true, but in my case I hope it is, I want to lose around 20-30lbs. Specifically the spare tire that is protecting my six pack from all the ladies!


----------



## troopersgirl

Hey Jane~Doe!

CONGRATULATIONS on taking this step to enhance YOU for the rest of your life.
I will match your efforts, even though I'm not in the military.  I'm on the sidelines cheerleading (LOL), so I will follow your progress and try to give you as much encouragement as possible.

Just remember stay positive and persistent and the pay-off will be AMAZING!
Keep reminding yourself: *I AM AMAZING *  and your efforts will be easier each day.

Can't wait for your next post... I have it ear-marked.

Troopersgirl


----------



## MedTechStudent

troopersgirl said:
			
		

> Keep reminding yourself: *I AM AMAZING *



Reminding yourself is fine.  Its when you start reminding *others* that the trouble starts.   

Jane~Doe, good luck with your "crunch".  Hopefully you will be ready for BMQ without a worry.


----------



## Goose

Alright, day no. 1 down. I hit the gym this morning, but didn't run... was feeling pretty crappy. Instead, I ended up on the elliptical for 30 min and then biking for 15- and then did a half-hour circuit. I've maxed out my push-ups three times today... but didn't get all the way to five. Would have done more, but I work 2 jobs and didn't get off till late. Thanks for the replies guys! It's awesome- already I'm getting encouragement, and knowing that someone out there is following up on me is the best motivator possible. I'm off to bed now, but I'll be on again tomorrow night to write up day no. 2                 We are what we repeatedly do. Excellence, therefore, 
is not an act but a habit.
Aristotle


----------



## troopersgirl

Awesome start Jane~Doe!

I don't have a gym to work on fancy equipment, so I'll have to head outdoors.  I've clocked some kms with the car so I know I'm going to start the running with a fast walk just to start, then pace it up from there. I'm going to keep it at 5km and work on my speed.
I'm weak in the upper body, so I'm working on the push-ups slowly.
There is another post that talks about swimming as well.  I am definitely a weak swimmer (too much muscle makes me sink) so I have to learn to relax. 
See: The Recruiting Office> Physical Training and Standards> Topics: GIRLS IN THE GYM...
This link should work: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/73783.0.html
There are some dietary tips as well.
I found it interesting, so I hope this helps.


----------



## Goose

Alright everyone....well, everyone who is following my little escapade... this was day no. 2
What did I do today? well, besides working 12 hours at 2 jobs (which makes getting to the gym rather challenging- as you all probably can relate with) I did end up having a pretty good day. I warmed up with a 5 min 'fit test' on the treadmill, then did a 5 min run, 2 walk, 5 run, 2 walk, 5 run. Then I hit the bike for 20 min at a pretty decent click and finished off with a 30 min circuit on some basic machines. I did my push-ups and maxed out twice today- hey, I got to 6 today! (yeay for me) though I don't know if the would all have counted (got pretty sad near the end) After work I went to a step class, which I will definitely be paying for in the morning, and went for a run outside; 1 km run, 1 km walk, 1 km run. It's not much, definitely nothing to brag about around the lot that are on this site- But I feel good for working hard. Kinda excited about day no. 3- I've got my first appointment with a personal trainer... we'll see how that goes. 
Well, that's it for now- again everybody, thanks for the encouragement! Keep it up and I will. 
Great things are not done by impulse, but by a series of small things brought together.
Vincent Van Gogh


----------



## Goose

Thanks for the inspiration troopersgirl- you wouldn't believe how much having even a couple of people cheering you on will help- and so I want to return the favor. 





			
				troopersgirl said:
			
		

> I don't have a gym to work on fancy equipment, so I'll have to head outdoors.


 I completely understand the lack-of-gym dilemma, but honestly- it's not necessary. You can do just as much if not more for your body with a pair of running shoes and a flat surface than in any multimillion dollar complex. Sounds like you're on track with the running- if you are really starting from scratch might I suggest running a telephone pole and then walking one for a while, and after a week try running two and walking one. I find this alot easier to keep track of than times... in the middle of a run the LAST thing that I want to do is see how long I've been going. As far as swimming goes, that is kinda my element. I was a national swimmer for a while, and have been a lifeguard/serfguard for about 10 years- as well as teaching private lessons. So if you have any questions at all, I would love to help out and offer some pointers, programs, or tricks. Hope you keep in touch- Jane~Doe


----------



## troopersgirl

Awesome Job today!!  Nothing like pushing it to the limit, and keeping on track.
Yeah, sorry about the swimming tips... like you and the running tips with me (haha).  But that's ok because you reminded me about the phone pole thing, which I used to do in jogs and sprints when I WAS in shape.  When we were kids we'd walk 20 paces and run 20 paces.
(shorter legs I guess! ha!)  No biggie.  I figure now that school is out, I'll run to the playgrounds early in the a.m. before the kidlets arrive to take over and I'll work on the monkey bars and do resistance exercises while the muscles are warmed up, then back again.
I know you're getting a personal trainer, but here's a cool website I found for you that just may compliment the work you do together:
http://www.myfit.ca/exercisedatabase/search.asp?muscle=Arm
I hope this is a better tip than yesterdays.

Say! and THANKS for the inspirational quotes - they're an amazing plus!!

Let me know if you need me to check for anything else, so you don't have to worry about time constraints, OK?
SEIZE DAY 3!!


----------



## Luvs 2 Curl

Hello ladies and gents.  I too am a member of the starting from scratch club.  Here is my story.

I am 31 years old and at Christmas last year, after a family crisis and lots of soul searching, I decided to apply to the CF.  I gave myself a deadline of 5 months (end of May) to get in shape before submitting my application (I had about 50lbs to lose and lots of running to do). I missed my deadline by 2 days due to a case of strep throat but as soon as I was able to leave the house I went straight to the CFRC to hand in my paperwork. I have a hectic curling schedule during the winter so I wasn't really able to start training seriously until May and I found that I kept skipping my runs because of bad weather. So...no more excuses...I joined the YMCA.  After some research online and many discussions with a fitness buff at work, I have developed the following routine:  Day 1 - Easy Run, Day 2 - Weights (Chest, shoulders, arms and legs) incl. pushups and situps) Day 3 - Hard Run, Day 4 Weights, and so on.  I also take an Interval Training class at the YMCA once a week and I try to take 1 day off for a break.  I've lost over 30lbs and I thought I was doing really well with the pushups until I found out that you have to touch your chest to the ground to make it count.    Now I can do 8 with my knees down and 1 with knees off the ground  , 25 situps, and I run 2.4k 3-4 times per week (times are still above 15 mins but getting better every week).  I hope to hear about my medical clearance next week and may start BMQ in early September (assuming of course that I get in). I hope that by then I'll be able to meet the minimun requirements by that time.  It's great to know that I'm not alone and hearing your stories really helps me get motivated to work extra hard to make it happen.  Keep the updates coming!


----------



## PMedMoe

Luvs 2 Curl said:
			
		

> I've lost over 30lbs and I thought I was doing really well with the pushups until I found out that you have to touch your chest to the ground to make it count.



First off, congrats on the weight loss and getting fit!

Here is the proper procedure for push ups, according to PSP's CF EXPRES Operations Manual (emphasis mine):



> The proper down position has the back of the upper arms (triceps area) parallel to the floor/mat. *The chin, chest area, stomach, thighs, or knees should not touch the floor/mat in the down position.* However, incidental contact of any body part should not be used as a reason to terminate the test, or not count push-ups, unless the member through such contact is gaining clear advantage.



Found at para 60 on the link.

This link from PSP Esquimalt has pictures and gives the remedial push up training.


----------



## Goose

Alright fellow members of the 'from scratch' club  ;D Today was day no.3- and I 've got big news. I got a call this morning- I have been offered a position as a DEO armour!!! I swear in on the 18th of August, and start BOTP on the 1st of September. I guess this leaves me with a few more days than 30 (27 now), but I'm sure an extra week or two of training won't hurt.    
So anyways, I knew I would be going sometime this summer, and so this doesn't really change things- I'm still doing the 30 days... and this, as we know, was day no. 3- so what did I do? Started off with a 10 min inclined walk for warm-up, then I ran a mile at 6.7mph and 1% incline (which was ridiculously hard- legs are like noodles after yesterday). Then I biked it for 15 min, and met with my personal trainer for the first time. I maxed out the push-ups once today (at five) and the trainer got me to do a million different things for the chest- to focus on push-ups, and has forbidden me from doing any until next week. Apparently, I'm going to do 'so good' at the new program that she gave me, that I'll surprise myself and be able to do 10 or so by that time. (skeptical, but we'll see). And that was it- pretty good day (though I consider it a good day if I GET to the gym, let alone do anything while I'm there) and I got some good groceries... working out is only half of the battle right. 
Again guys and gals, thanks for the encouragement- I've got a 14 hour work day tomorrow, so we'll see how things pan out. Everybody, keep it up- it sounds like we've found a great bunch of positive people here, and I think that we could all help one another out alot. Till tomorrow. 
Never look down on anybody unless you're helping him up. 
Jesse Jackson


----------



## Goose

Hey Luvs-to-curl! Sounds like you are doing fantastic!!! You've already done what tonnes of us are dreaming of- keep on inspiring and keep in touch with the thread. Your story/experience is exactally what this 'scratch club' is all about. If you don't mind me asking, what did you apply for?


----------



## KJL

Good on ya guys for getting this going, just don't let the momentum slip.


----------



## troopersgirl

PMedMoe -
Thanks for the push-up tip and link.  Man, was I doing them wrong!  Still got to 10, but sure felt the difference.

A friend mentioned to try and do three reps in a row with a 3min wait in between to gain strength, but if anyone thinks something else works better, pls advise.  Thx.

Ok, here's my tip for today -- _Don't forget to breathe!_


----------



## Luvs 2 Curl

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> First off, congrats on the weight loss and getting fit!
> 
> Here is the proper procedure for push ups, according to PSP's CF EXPRES Operations Manual (emphasis mine):
> 
> Found at para 60 on the link.
> 
> This link from PSP Esquimalt has pictures and gives the remedial push up training.



Thanks Moe!  I have applied for AVS Tech (Avionics)


----------



## Goose

ushup: Alright y'all- day no. 4 down. Didn't have time to do much today... well, I guess I had the time, but not the drive. Ever go to the gym and just sit there looking at the machines or talking to people until you decide you're just 'not feeling it' right now? yeah- one of those. I walked for 20 min at a pretty fast pase on a big incline... not cardio, but enough to get a good sweat on. Then I went  on the stairmaster for 5 min, and hit the pool and did 40 laps (which is cheating for me, swimming is the easiest thing that I can do at the gym). Later on in the day I went to step class, but only got about 25 minutes into it before I was called out for work. Then, just now, I did 50 push-ups (on my knees so I'm not breaking my trainers rule) in sets of 10. Not alot, but hey- its something. Hope everybody else is keeping it up too. Oh, and I sold my car today. This is something that I was planning on doing before basic anyways, but I figure I  may as well do it now, buy a bike, and force myself to do some work on my way to and from the jobs. Gonna suck on a rainy day, but I'm not going to melt.  ;D (though I am oh so sweet). Alrighty, going to hit the sac- till tomorrow everyone! Keep it up!
In order to be walked on, you have to be lying down.
       - Brian Weir


----------



## Zoomie

Keep up the good work!  Keep pumping out those push-ups.  When you wake up in the morning do 5 deliberate pushups. Do another 5 before heading out for work. Soon enough, you will be doing more and more.

Don't sweat the running too much - BOTP will introduce you to formation running and the esprit de corps style of PT. You will also shed tons of weight and excess flab just in the motions of doing your job (ie walking up the stairs with equipment to go back to room).

Good luck.


----------



## troopersgirl

"*NO PAIN, NO GAIN*"

Who ever invented that phrase had to be in the Army! (ha! any history buffs out there? - no, I'm not trying to divert attention from the matters at hand ~ really!)
I was afraid to post yesterday because I took the day off.  I can't walk (wimp), so I'm doing stretching, and searching for my pilates DVDs with a vengeance!  Truthfully, I also had to step off because a friend with recent heart surgery needed some help badly.  Housework, meal planning, gradual fitness ideas ~ lets call it "Consulting".  

My workout schedule, therefore, has been compromised and I am incorporating a new methodology... inorder to match Jane-Doe's efforts I have to improvise, therefore the lawn cutting will be including several neighbours lawns by hand (will ditch the lawn tractor for now) with the push behind (not self-propelled!) - Oh the life of a civvie!

You ladies keep your nose to the grind because I will be here to "pump you up", check-up on you, and follow-up as necessary, AND whatever you do, *don't * follow my lead.  :-[
Jane-Doe is the ROCK!

I will be back on track by Monday 0500h ~ Y'all have a good weekend y'hear?


----------



## Luvs 2 Curl

No pain no gain indeed!  I ran 2 miles last night (that's the farthest I've ever run in my life!). I probably could have gone further but I accidentally hit the emergency stop button on the treadmill and deleted all of my progress.  I took it as a sign that I had done enough for one day  Today is my day off, I'm hoping to go for 3 miles (5K) on Sunday.  It will probably take me about 40-45 minutes judging by my pace last night but that should improve over the next couple of weeks.  Then I'll go back to 2.4K and try to reduce my times for that.

troopersgirl if you can find a Pilates DVD that focuses on abs I highly recommend it.  Mine really helped me with situps and basic core strength.

Keep up the great work ladies and have a wonderful weekend!

L2C


----------



## dwalter

Luvs 2 Curl said:
			
		

> No pain no gain indeed!  I ran 2 miles last night (that's the farthest I've ever run in my life!). I probably could have gone further but I accidentally hit the emergency stop button on the treadmill and deleted all of my progress.  I took it as a sign that I had done enough for one day  Today is my day off, I'm hoping to go for 3 miles (5K) on Sunday.  It will probably take me about 40-45 minutes judging by my pace last night but that should improve over the next couple of weeks.  Then I'll go back to 2.4K and try to reduce my times for that.
> 
> troopersgirl if you can find a Pilates DVD that focuses on abs I highly recommend it.  Mine really helped me with situps and basic core strength.
> 
> Keep up the great work ladies and have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> L2C



Congrats on the personal best run L2C, and to the rest of you keeping up your fitness. One piece of advice though. Running on the treadmill for X amount of miles may make you think everything is peachy, but it's about twice as easy as running on pavement. See the treadmill is actually moving the ground for you, you just need to move your legs to match, but you don't actually put any resistance against the ground as it is moving already. When you get out and start running for real, it is going to feel a bit tougher, so I recommend heading out and seeing what you can do on a nice flat easy stretch of pavement. Pace yourself, take it easy, and run for time, not distance. See how long you can run at a decent base pace (If you can't hold a conversation, you are running too hard). Don't be afraid to take 1 minute walking breaks either. The best running routine starts off with X mins of running followed by 1 min of walking, then running again. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Luvs 2 Curl

Thank you for the advice Intelligent Design.  I have a date to run outside with a friend next week, weather permitting.  I pre-determined my course (measured 2.4K in my neighborhood) and I'll leave my watch at home.  She's a Muay Thai (kickboxing) instructor and is in fantastic shape so I'm sure she'll kick my butt.


----------



## Goose

Hey- thanks  ^-^ but I don't know if I'm the ROCK- maybe a pebble aspiring to be a rock... and getting bigger as I roll downhill and collect moss... lol- anyways, it sounds like you are doing quite fine yourself troopersgirl! I love pilates, but I've got a stack of DVDs because I can only watch them once or twice before I get completely boored with the predictability, but that's just me. (uh, I also watch them once through while I'm sitting on the couch, just to see if it's too hard for my mood that day). Hey- don't underestimate the awesome power of the mighty-mower! Cutting the grass the 'old fashioned way' is one of the best back/bicep/thigh workouts known to man! Just remember to keep the heart rate up, because it can get pretty easy to stroll along. Sounds like you are right on track girl- don't EVER be afraid to post because you don't think you did enough. This is the SCRATCH club- we're all going to fail, and we're all entitled to days off whenever we honestly believe we need one - theirs no point in working hard if you are going to ultimately through the mental health thing out the windown right? I know one of these day's I'm going to post a big lazy-nacho-and-ice-cream day, but hell, it will be well deserved! 
Anyways, I guess this was day no.5 - went alright, though work was 9 hours longer than it was supposed to be.   (sigh), such is life. The only time I had to get to the gym was at 6 this morning, so I warmed up and met with my trainer at 7 for half an hour. She's nuts. I worked the chest again till failure at four different exercises, and then pushed out three very painful military-style push-ups. I ran/ walked for about 20 minutes (my thighs are still so sore from the first couple of days that I'm finding it hard to do anything longer than 5 minutes at a time on the treadmill). Then I hit the bike for 15- sweating bullets at this time. Did a few sad ab workouts, and hit the punching bag for a few. Then, off to work.  Odds are that I'm not going to be able to get to the gym or do anything tomorrow- have to go buy this new bike and do alot of other shopping, but I'll try my best and keep you all in the know tomorrow night- day no. 6!  Later guys/gals! Keep it up! The biggest push to keep me going is you!
"Don't say you don't have enough time. You have exactly the same number of hours per day that were given to Helen Keller, Pasteur, Michaelangelo, Mother Teresea, Leonardo da Vinci, Thomas Jefferson, and Albert Einstein."

~ H. Jackson Brown, Jr


----------



## Goose

HEY L2C! CONGRADULATIONS!!!!! Personal best-  that's AWSOME! Man, the competitive juices are flowing now, I'll have to pick up that running to match you! Keep it up and keep us all posted.


----------



## Goose

This is the end of day no. 6 I guess. Funny thing, its exactally what I was talking about in my last post. I did NOTHING today. No deliberate effort, at all (unless shopping for hours on end counts). I would have if I had the time, so the drive isn't lacking- just the opportunity. I did however throw down near a grand on a fantastic bike- which I am very excited about getting on the road tomorrow. You know what? normally after a 'wasted day' I'm discouraged and it's twice as hard to get 'back' into the swing of things... but I'm slowly coming to realize that days like this are part of the swing, and nothing to feel angry at yourself about. 
Well folks, short and sweet. Tomorrow marks the first full week of the 30 days... till then.
Our doubts are traitors, and make us lose the good we oft might win, by fearing to attempt.
William Shakespeare


----------



## troopersgirl

Hey Y'all - WOW - thanks for the encouragement... I wasn't expecting that, because my goal was to be here for you guys.

That being said, I cranked out the bike today in this heat and left the gears at one speed (I have no idea which one) that gave me enough resistance.  Along the way I happened to stop at a garage sale and found an old-fashioned Nordic-Trak (manual not powered) for $5.00
I couldn't believe it!!! FIVE BUCKS!!! and yeah it works!!!  I'm going to have to take the leaf blower to it though and get rid of all the spiders and snakes that have obviously collected over the years  - I thought it would be good to have when there are electrical storms and/or 30-below/30-above weather when the breathing outside gets hard.
I told them to hold it for me because I wanted to finish my ride.  Now I have to find a couple of strapping dudes to take it out of my car.

Funny you should mention the punching bag - I had the punching bag set up in my garage, but it was shaking the rafters and I didn't want the roof to cave in on me, so I have to MacIver something up somewhere else.  
Re: Chin-ups... when we were kids and door frames were "well built" we used to jump up and grab onto the top of a door frame to do pull-ups... I'm going to have to build something in the garage on the wall for chin-ups.  It was harder for us "athletic kids" with developed bi-ceps to do chin-ups - yet the weaker kids without biceps had no problems and I always found that weird. Huh! oh well, just typing out loud!

Here's to a Sunday to remember in the fitness books - I want to hear from both you ladies by 2200hrs -  :threat:  :rofl:


----------



## Goose

Wow- day seven down. A whole week! Damn that went fast!  I feel great! Hope everyone who is following this little crunch and all of the fellow 'from scratch' members is feeling the same. So how did I celebrate day 7 out of 30? Well, I went for a run outside (which I hardly ever do, but after the post about the treadmill doing half the work for you I realized just how unlikely it will be that we run at 6.7 on a 1% incline at basic  : ). I did 3k! (minus a 30 sec break half way to change songs and tie a shoe) but still- very very proud- probably the longest I've run on pavement in years. Man! If I can do this after a week- imagine what I'll be able to do after the whole 30 days! So excited to find out. Then I went to the gym and did my upper body program again, and went home to clean. Just now I pulled off 75 full sit-ups and 50 push-ups in sets of 15 (again on the knees). That's it- but trust me, it feels like enough!
Great shopping troopersgirl- five bucks is awesome! Spend 1500 on mine and I've been waiting for three separate replacement parts- been 4 months since it's worked!  :rage: ahha well, again- more incentive to hit the road instead. As for pull-ups; kudos to you if you are going to train for those. They are completely out of my range right now, and I don't know (since they aren't mandatory) if I'm going to work on them at all- but tell me how it goes. I don't know many women who can do any, so it'll be cool to follow your progress. Anyways folks- our group is getting pretty exclusive, so if theirs anyone out there reading and not writing, feel free to add your 2 cents. 
Talk to you all again tomorrow, day no 8!
"A man's health can be judged by which he takes two at a time - 
pills or stairs." 
Joan Welsh


----------



## Luvs 2 Curl

Hi Ladies!  Sounds like a good weekend all around.  I was out of town helping my parents with some hard labour at their house in the country.  Digging sure it hard work!  I managed to fit in a bit of Wii Fit yoga and went for a short run outdoors on Saturday.  Their house is by a lake in the mountains and the roads are really hilly so it was quite the workout!

Jane, I wouldn't consider day 6 a wasted day.  You need to give yourself a bit of a break now and then to avoid burning out.  It's easy to be gung ho and work out every day in the beginning but it's very difficult to maintain that pace for any prolonged period of time.  The sites I've consulted all recommend taking 1 day off every week.  Sometimes it's hard to do because my brain keeps telling me I need to work out but I feel like my body appreciates the break and any soreness from the week disappears.  I've also been told that it helps give your metabolism a boost (bonus!).


----------



## Bplante

I think you may think getting more that 1 day off a week ! Your BMOQ starting soon and if you're going to strong for too long, you good overtrain your body and I don't think anyone wants to start a BMOQ with overtraining ! I'm starting BMOQ on august 25, ans I start taking it more relax to do not start it with too much stress on my body.

Anyway, I like to read your progress ! Keep going. When your training will seem easy looks at crossfit.com, a good all-around program !


----------



## CFR FCS

I applaud your efforts however a word of caution. I have had a couple of selected applicants who were getting ready for BMQ / BMOQ going Gung Ho and they hurt themselves. All missed their course start date and one, who had been enrolled, was released. I have another who gave himself stress fractures from running and will need surgery to fix them, maybe career ending before it starts. 

Please temper your efforts and do not over exert yourselves. BMOQ's come every three months (maybe)so be careful, BMQ 's are easier to to get on at a later date. 

I'm sure CFRLS will take into account that most new recruits will need to shape up and I know they have a program designed for that purpose. 

CFR FCS


----------



## Goose

Thanks for the words of advice guys, and the words of caution- I'll take them to heart. I'm doing more PT than normal, yes, but I'm not exactally hardcore. I just want to know that I meet the minimum standards at least before I'm off to BOTP- it's a personal confidence thing. Of course I'm not going to jeopardize my training/career, but at the same time I'm not going to waste time here at home eating cheesecake waiting for the Sargent's at basic to get me in shape. As far as overtraining goes, I don't really think that I need be too concerned with that. I try very hard to listen to the body and not to go too far overboard- I find myself getting more tired mentally than physically. And no, I don't consider day no.6 to be a waste. If I knew that I could take every second day off and still be in shape for BOTP, that's exactally what I would do. 
Anyways y'all- today was day no. 8. It's late, and I'm exhausted, so I'll keep it simple. I biked 6 km to the gym where I ran on the treadmill just over a mile, then walked 5min and ran another 5... took me to about 2 miles total at 6.8mph. Then I hit the bike for 20 minutes and did a very very short ab workout. (Doing abs gets SO booring ). Biked another 20 minutes throughout the day, and then the 6km home. I'm always on my feet for work (waitress and lifeguard) so my legs are feeling it at the end of the day. When I got home I did a few sets of sit-ups and 50 push-ups on the knees in sets of 10. That's it that's all. Felt like alot more at the time  naturally. 
You've all got me thin king though- It would be great if someone with a little fitness training/experience could read over this last week and tell me if I'm really on the right track- will keeping up what I'm doing get me ready for basic in time? Anything else I should be doing? not doing? Thanks everyone- keep in touch. Tomorrow is day no. 9.
I am only one,
But still I am one.
I cannot do everything,
But still I can do something;
And because I cannot do everything
I will not refuse to do the something that I can do.
       - Edward Everett Hale


----------



## Goose

Day no. 9 down- tired, busy, so this is going to be brief. Today I biked to the gym (6k), elliptical for 25 min, arm circuit, biked 15 more minutes, went to step / bosu class, and biked 6k back. That's it. Can't believe that tomorrow is day no. 10! 1/3 the way there baby!
It is easier to go down a hill than up, but the view is from the top.

Arnold Bennett


----------



## troopersgirl

I never thought I'd see the day where pain would not allow me to function properly.
The weather here has been playing havoc on my fingers, wrists, elbows, and knees.
The ibuprofen :skull: is not kicking in, and I am at a loss with keeping up.  
I shall return mightier than ever when I return... I'm giving this pain one more day!
 :threat:


----------



## Luvs 2 Curl

I hope you feel better soon troopersgirl! Isn't getting older wonderful  :crybaby:

I ran about 3.5K outside monday night with a friend, felt great!  Tonight I'll try to bust out the 2.5K in -15mins.  Wish me luck!


----------



## Goose

Great work with the running guys~ I've been slacking off in that department.  :-\ And whatever you do, don't hurt yourself! If your body is sore and its telling you to take it easy, then take it easy - a few days off by choice beats a few months off due to injury any day. 
Well, today was, what, day no. 10? I biked to town (6k) and met with my trainer who did more arms (ooooh my arms)... I did push-ups for her for the first time in a week or so and got to 9!!! Mind you, the last few were pretty sad and would get me absolutely ripped apart at basic, but I'll take what I can get for now. I didn't do much else after that- a few abs, and then worked all day before I biked the 6k back home and did my 50 push-ups in sets of 10 (on the knees). I took a few benedril when I got up this morning and didn't think about the 'may cause drowsiness' effect- which proved to completely wipe me all morning. Gonna run when I get up tomorrow though- wish me luck.  Seey'all after day no 11!
[color=redGo back a little to leap further. 
John Clarke][/color]


----------



## troopersgirl

THANKS! L2C THANKS!
I'm going for the 2K walk and run tomorrow.  I'll time it and report back.
Kick that 15min threshold girl!


----------



## Luvs 2 Curl

Okay, so 15 mins was a little ambitious.  My time for the 2.4K last week was 20:13.  Last night I did it in 18:59.  Not 15 but still knocked over a minute off my best.  w00t!  At this pace I should break 15 in about a month.  Thinking about buying a session or two with a personal trainer, Jane how has it helped you? I don't have a lot of money so I thought I would wait but I'm thinking I should do it now to make the most out of my workouts.  thoughts?


----------



## jacksparrow

Luvs 2 Curl said:
			
		

> Okay, so 15 mins was a little ambitious.  My time for the 2.4K last week was 20:13.  Last night I did it in 18:59.  Not 15 but still knocked over a minute off my best.  w00t!  At this pace I should break 15 in about a month.  Thinking about buying a session or two with a personal trainer, Jane how has it helped you? I don't have a lot of money so I thought I would wait but I'm thinking I should do it now to make the most out of my workouts.  thoughts?



Was this on the road on a treadmill? I am going to try the track at the school near me this weekend, while my wife times me.

Now at st jean, how is the 2.4km race tested, do we do it in groups? I just thought that might help boost one another


----------



## Luvs 2 Curl

I ran on a treadmill last night.  From what I can find the testing is done indoors in a gymnasium in small groups but I think the whole platoon is there in the gym.  Please, someone correct me if I'm wrong.



			
				jacksparrow said:
			
		

> I am going to try the track at the school near me this weekend, while my wife times me.



That's a great idea, nice to see your wife helping you out.


----------



## Goose

Alright guys, sorry I didn't get to post last night- didn't have the time. So what did I do on day no. 11? I ran 3k outside (It's quite hilly, but I didn't time it) and then biked 6k to the gym. Did some abs and legs there, and then biked to and from work. Then, after both jobs I biked the 6k back home. I know it doesn't sound like much, but I'm feeling pretty good for it. I meet with my trainer again tomorrow- yeah, it's expensive, but it's worth every penny. It's amazing what you can/will do when you have someone jabbing you in the ass with a hot poker- when I've done 2 sets and I'm totally exhausted, theirs no way that I would finish another if my trainer wasn't there keeping me accountable. Do cardio on your own so you don't have to pay for training time that you are just spending on the treadmill, you'll be surprised by how much work you can do with just a half-hour when a trainer is urging you on.


----------



## Goose

Day no. 13... Ran at the gym (3 min, break, 4 min, break, 5 min), elliptical for 10, and bike for 15. 50 knee push-ups and 100 crunches before bed. Not a whole lot, but I felt like a down-day.I signed up for a road race today- it's in 3 weeks time. It only a 5k, but I've never ran that far outside before (at least not in years). We'll see how the next couple of weeks go, but it's only 3 days before I swear in, and I think it would be the ultimate confidence booster to have under my belt for basic. Talk to y'all again tomorrow. Goodnight. 
How long should you try? Until.
Jim Rohn


----------



## Goose

Sorry y'all- don't have much time to post. Took the day off yesterday, more or less. Still biked 12k to and from work. Today I biked 6k, worked out with my trainer and then did some more on my own, went to a kettle-bell class (ouch) and biked back. Going to work on the running tomorrow... got to get in shape for that road race!


----------



## troopersgirl

Great job Jane! Keep it up and the posting.  I'm still here for accountability, but I've had some major family matters to take care of ~ not to worry though... all is good.  I finally found my blasted Pilates DVDs so i'm really stoked about that.

I used to do extensive soccer training for Provincial and National competition.  When we trained on hills and stairs we did the following:
1. For long gradually sloped hills we would work different muscle groups by going up half way then turn around and do the rest backwards; on the descent, longer strides, forwards only (please).
2. For long groups of stairs, we had to make sure to lift our knees high going up and down.
3. For shorter, but very steep hills ~ full out sprinting.

I find myself, after 10 years of absence from the sport, still sprinting up hill because I just can't take it slow.  Kind of like taking two stairs at a time (ha!)... Hope this helps kiddo, you're doing AMAZING, and good luck on the 5k... I think it's a fabulous idea!   TG


----------



## Goose

Thanks- the thread was awfully quiet for a little while, I was starting to wonder if everyone else had given up  :-\ I didn't post yesterday, not because I didn't do anything, but because my internet connection has been on the fritz and getting on the forum is touch and go right now. So what did I do for day no. 16? (past the half-mark everyone!)... Yesterday morning I got up and went for a 3k run (which sucked, but I did it), and then biked 6k to the gym. There I did my arm workout, went on the elliptical for 15, and biked to work. After the shift, I biked to the other job, and then eventually biked home to do 50 push-ups on the knees in sets of 10. I'm up early today, so hopefully I'll get the same done this morning. 
Never stop. One stops as soon as something is about to happen.
Peter Brock


----------



## Chach

Great work Jane~Doe! (and everyone else for that matter!)
I swear in on August 18th and start BMOQ on the 25th. My friend and I have been training for a 10k here in Halifax that is on the 17th so that has kept me running. When I handed in my application in March I started to seriously work out. Sad to say but in March I could not even do one lady style push up....now I am up to 15 military style. My goal is to be able to do the men's standard on my Expres test at the very least. 
Keep up the good work everyone and I will see you all there!


----------



## Luvs 2 Curl

Hello ladies,  good luck Jane, a road race is a great motivator, I'm sure you'll do great!

I was out of town for the weekend and had no internet access so here is my update.  Friday I was driving out of town so no workout, Saturday was also a washout due to family commitments.  Sunday I did a yoga session and went for a 2K fast walk.  I think I hurt myself during Thursday's aerobics class because my knees were killing me all weekend.  I"m taking a couple more days to make sure that they're okay before I run again, I plan on doing some weights tonight and maybe a swim, weather permitting.

So, all in all not very much lately but as soon as I'm back to 100% I plan on buying some time with a personal trainer and kicking it into high gear.


----------



## Goose

Chach said:
			
		

> Great work Jane~Doe! (and everyone else for that matter!)
> I swear in on August 18th and start BMOQ on the 25th. My friend and I have been training for a 10k here in Halifax that is on the 17th so that has kept me running. When I handed in my application in March I started to seriously work out. Sad to say but in March I could not even do one lady style push up....now I am up to 15 military style. My goal is to be able to do the men's standard on my Expres test at the very least.
> Keep up the good work everyone and I will see you all there!
> 
> 
> Hey everyone- sorry I didn't get to post last night, their was a big storm and I had to unplug all the tech. Anyways, what did I do yesterday? Biked to the gym and then did a little on the elliptical. Went for a 3k run (which was more walk than run, but hey- it still counts) and then after work I went to a pretty intense step class. It was a scorcher all day, so just breathing was a bit of a workout. As for today, I Rollerbladed the 6k to the gym, and did a run that I'm really proud of. It was on the treadmill, which isn't ideal, and it was slower than normal, and on no incline at all, but I ran for a full 20 minutes and got in 2.15 miles!!! I know to all you gazelles this is small potatoes, but theirs no way that I would have been able to do even this a month ago- so yippee. I biked the 6k home, and did a few push-ups... another personal best! I got to 9 this time!!! That's 4-5 more than when I started the 30 day count!!! I'm psyched- hope everyone else is starting to reap the benefits too.
> As far as running when you are injured goes- take all the time you need to feel 100 %, and seriously,  take another few days after that. I had a knee injury a number of years back, and although I've been extremely lucky and it hasn't bothered me since, I'm not about to test it's patience.  Stop at the first sign of trouble, and then stay stopped until you are completely sure that you are AOK. It's just not worth it.
> And Chach- I would have been on your BOTP if my papers hadn't gotten messed up (officer forgot to sign the back page... and then went on vacation... sigh)- But I'll be there a few days after you. Congrads on the push-ups. Keep it up and stay in touch, it would be cool to meet some of the people from this forum at training. Just curious, but what are you going in as?
> 
> Keep it going everyone- I want to know how you are all doing, for better or for worse!
> It does not matter how slowly you go so long as you do not stop.
> Confucius


----------



## Goose

SO... I guess this was day, what, 18? Didn't do a whole lot today- biked to work 6k and then pulled a double shift. I got in a half-decent upper-body circuit, and did 50 push ups (knees, in sets of 10) when I got home. That's it guys. Not alot, but down days are just as important as the hard-core ones. Talk to you all tomorrow... hopefully I'll have more to say


----------



## valleygal

Hi Ladies...(Jane Doe, Luvs 2 Curl and troopersgirl) 

I've been reading your updates/status'over the past few weeks and I finally decided to add to your '_friendly_' little group!!  
When I don't feel like getting out there and doing PT, I log onto the computer and check out your posts and then I get my butt out there!  I just wanted to say thanks!!   ;D

Ohh a little bit about me, I applied to the CF last year, there was a family ER and I had came home.  Since then I've been debating about going back, and finally decided enough is enough (haven't really been happy with my work and the wage) so I started working out again in June at the same time I reapplied!  (Due to work commitments, I cannot leave before Sept 1) so I'm being merit listed now, I was told to expect a call within the next week or so.  So coming on here and being accountable in what I see as a _'safe zone' _ is just what I need.  So I hope you don't mind me, blogging too!   :


----------



## rtangri

Hey guys, amazing post! Definately an inspiration to myself, as I am waiting for the offer (no guarantee though!) for hopefully an infantry or armored officer in the CEOTP program. I started working out 2 days ago, both days consisting of running, although the first day I ran on a treadmill, and second day on road. When i ran on the road I got 2.4 km in 15.2 minutes, unfortunately not mimimum standard yet, but I'm hoping i get into better shape resulting in better time amounts. I started pushup training today, got 2 done and that was it, my arms were collapsing, but i didn't want to give up, so i did 20 girl pushups and 20 wall pushups (better than nothing i guess)/

By the way im 250 lbs and so if you are trying to understand why its so low you now know but I AM TRYING MY BEST


----------



## Goose

Hey Valleygal- the more the merrier! You're in the club now- so I'm expecting some updates and some hard work from you! So were you at basic when you had the ER? What are you applying as? Do you expect to be going on the 1st? (that's my date- we could be rubbing elbows and never know it) I completely understand the 'safe zone' feeling. Even with less than a month to go, I 'm finding  myself running out of steam lately and putting off the PT for better weather, or when I feel more up to it, or whatever.  Accountability is key, but you (and I ) have to remember that we are fundamentally accountable to no-one but ourselves. We COULD put on 500 lbs and get a nice special on Dr Phil... the only thing keeping us from doing that is internal, and although encouragement is vital sometimes, it's all up to us.  I'm sure you know this, but you never know who is reading and what they might need to hear today right? Anyways, blogg away!

Hey rtangri- sounds like you're off to a good start. Dude- if you're seriously 250 lbs and you just ran 2.5k - you rock. I am (and always have been) overweight, and knowing that you can do that is kicking my favorite excuses ass. Trying your best is all you can do- as long as you keep it up and don't quit, you're best will get'er done. Keep us informed! I've got your number now, and I want to know how its going for better or for worse. 

Alright, I'll post again tonight with what I've been doing lately- had a crazy couple of days with a friends wedding so I've been doing nothing but organizing the reception and sampling all the desserts (I think I ate my weight in cheesecake yesterday....  :-[ ) So let's see if I can get back on track after work ...


----------



## valleygal

Thanks for the warm welcome, JD!! ;D  

To answer some of your questions, my DH was injured on a training ex and spent the last two weeks I was here (before I was to leave for BMQ) in the hospital.  He got out the Friday before I left (which was Sunday morning at 0530hrs) so my mind, heart and soul wasn't in the game at all.  He wasn't even able to get a day pass to come to my swearing in :'( After a few months of rehab and time to heal, he finally went back to work on light duties until Christmas in mid-November.  He's all healed up now, but will have permanent 'reminders' of his injury for the rest of his life! 

That's when I realized I wanted to give it another go after working in 'civy-land' again.  So finally I applied for NCM, Air Force-Supply this time.  So I should be getting my offer sometime this week, but once I do...I'll be sure to fill you in.  I expect to be leaving in mid-September, but I'll have to wait and see.  BTW we may be working shoulder-to-shoulder, but I'll be calling you Ma'am 

I didn't really do much in terms of PT this weekend--since its the long weekend and all.  But I did get to the gym yesterday and ran the track a few times, I think the a/c unit is broken, I was sweatting like crazy.  I can run about 4km right now, not the greatest time about 37 min (including my warm up walk/cool down) so I gotta pick up the pace.  As for situps, I can do about 25 proper ones at the moment, and pushups...umm...I do 3 sets of 10 women's and I reached 3 proper mens ones yesterday!!  I too, struggle in that department.  But I've still got time and I hope to be where I need to be, by the time I leave.  I think I'll go for a run on my treadmill this evening, but I try to run mainly outside, and 'usually' go every second day running, but today (this evening) will be the first run I've done since Thrusday!  (It's the long weekend...I know, excuses!!  But I'm also following WW and I'm now down 26lbs...have about 24lbs to go... So I guess that's it for me for now...How'd everyone do this weekend?


----------



## Celticgirl

@valleygal...I think I know you!


----------



## rtangri

Hey Jane, thanks for the enthusiasm ! I know i really hope I get in, but i think I should rephrase run to jog, but no lies I did it !   I realized a nice jog, with proper breathing using my hands to sort of simulate my intake and exhale of air was actually working considering I was getting out of air at about 1.4- 1.6 km. I took 2 10 second on the spot jogs where i drank water, but realised I didnt want to hold the bottle, so my running partner, my brother (who is in great shape), held it for me so i could concentrate haha. Only reason I can even do this is because I used to box for Premier Fitness, so even though it was like 8 months ago i still have some guts left in me (don't quote me incase I don't to well in army IF i get in). 

Wanted to know though, is it true its going to be a BMOQ for officer cadets this year? the 11 week IAP/BOTP program mix, just asking for some confirmation so I know! REALLY HOPE I GET IN FOR SEPTEMBER 1! 

Thanks guys


----------



## valleygal

Hey Celtic Girl...I think I may know you and seen you around from time to time!!    

rtangri...awesome job on the 'jogging' it's still being active and on the right track!  You mentioned something about using your hands to aid in your breathing, could you dumb it down for me?  

Here's something that motivates me:  "How long should you try? Until..." and "It does not matter how slowly you go so long as you do not stop" and "Run more often then you think you should--meaning longer time running, more days etc.."


----------



## rtangri

For sure, by arm movements, (and i know this is going to sounds very hippy-ish haha), when I find myself running out of breath or begin to breathe very hard, I make hand motions in front of my body, sort of like as if you use both hands, and when you are breathing hard, make hand motions starting from the face with both hands facing down as if your about to push the air down. When I exhale I move both hands down palm down as if the air is going to the rest of my body. I find it helps alot with keeping a good breathing pace, as the easiest way to run out of breath (even if your in shape), is by not breathing properly. No lies, it actually really helps!

guyssss, THURSDAY IS THE DAY at 1pm, hope my interview goes well, any advice from previously interviewed members as to how to prepare for an infantry/armoured officer interview?


----------



## Celticgirl

valleygal said:
			
		

> Hey Celtic Girl...I think I may know you and seen you around from time to time!!



Yeah, I'm around from time to time...like a bad cold that you just can't shake. lol  Hey, maybe instead of hanging poolside this week, we should go for a run? Hmmm?  ;D


----------



## Celticgirl

rtangri said:
			
		

> guyssss, THURSDAY IS THE DAY at 1pm, hope my interview goes well, any advice from previously interviewed members as to how to prepare for an infantry/armoured officer interview?



The officer who booked my interview said this to me: "Know your trade."  It was good advice.


----------



## Celticgirl

rtangri said:
			
		

> Wanted to know though, is it true its going to be a BMOQ for officer cadets this year? the 11 week IAP/BOTP program mix, just asking for some confirmation so I know! REALLY HOPE I GET IN FOR SEPTEMBER 1!
> 
> Thanks guys



I'm not clear on what you are asking. There are 3 course dates left for BMOQ this year - Aug. 18, Aug. 25, and Sep. 1. According to the CFLRS website (a simple google search on the acronym will bring it up), IAP is 9 weeks and BOTP is 6, so that equals 15, not 11.


----------



## valleygal

Thanks for info on 'THE WAVE'  ;D  I'll try it!!

In the meantime, I ran on my treadmill last night as it was pouring rain    and ran at an incline of 2% for 4.8km in 28 minutes...so its not terrible.  and I got pissed off because I haven't been able to do more then 3 men's pushups and pumped off 5---whoo rahh!  I'm going running again this evening...I'm gonna try the wave  ;D


----------



## dwalter

They are still messing with the length of BMOQ. As of right now from what I was told when I swore in, people doing DEO, and ROTP (Civvie U) do a 15 week BMOQ whereas people doing ROTP (RMC) do a 12 week one or something like that. Something about them getting foundational military skills while going to school or something means their course is shorter over the summer.


----------



## rtangri

hey guys sorry for the late update to anyone who cares:

Went in for interview yesterday morning for 1 pm, got out at 330 sharp. Long interview, kind of zoned out a bit, but definately some advice to those going into an interview: Know your trade (from pay to training times), come with knowledge of why you would be good for the job (and i mean very very extensively, no "im a good leader because I was a captain on my soccer team in grade 8"), and thirdly if you have had any issues with the law, be prepared to explain it completely and HONESTLY.

I wont put any specifics about the questions, as when you go into the interview you are fully notified that you are not to really publicize the interview questions you remember. Plus, it makes sense, considering the Canadian forces want the truth and real personality of the applicant to show, not a rehearsed actor whos good at pretending hes a soldier by birth.

By the way, the interview was for a CEOTP Infantry Officer application (no 2nd or 3rd choice), lasted 2.5 hours in the office, and the officer selection board for CEOTP is on next Wednesday. WISH ME LUCK GUYS  I NEED IT, one thing that upsetted me though, was that I thought the IAP/BOTC or BMOQ or whatever you wish to call the first phase of officer training, they didnt mention september 1 (which I have been reading alot about in articles), but rather some time in October. Oh well, I'll wait to find out I guess 

PS: LEGAL OBLIGATIONS include speeding tickets, and traffic tickets if the vehicle is under YOUR name. Make sure its all taken care of, otherwise like myself your gonna have to rush to the provincial traffic court pay the fine, and rush to come back considering my application needs to be in by today!!!

Let me know if you have any questions on how to prepare, BUT DO NOT ASK SPECIFIC QUESTION, i am not part of the CF, but was clearly told as stated earlier that you are not to publicize any of the questions. GOOD LUCK


----------



## Goose

Hey guys/gals- sorry it's been so long since I've posted! I got really sick a couple of days back, and then after that was over I got really lazy... long story short, I'm here now. Valleygal- how is the running going? and the push-ups? I've got a trick for ya that seems to be working for me in that department; do a set of push-ups on your knees, and then put your knees on a rolled up towel or yoga mat or book or something, and do another set. It's not a huge change, but that little bit of incline will make your push-ups just a bit closer to the real military-style... a friendly 'middle ground' so to speak. From 3 to 5 is fantastic though! Don't lose the momentum. As for the running, I'm finding that this 5k road race (eek, one week from today) is the biggest incentive I've ever had. Try setting a reasonable goal for the future or join a progressive running team or something- maybe it would be helpful to (and this goes for everyone) set a goal and tell us all on here, so we can help eachother out and make eachother accountable when the goal date rolls around (just an idea). 
Hey rtangri- congrats on the successful interview... theirs alot of threads out there full of people looking for the info that you are offering, and probably the answers to your questions as well.  
Well gang, I got back to it yesterday (kinda) with my 3k run... today I biked to work 6k, did a very short arm workout and then biked home- I know it's not alot, but after taking nearly a week couch-side I feel like I'm starting nearly from scratch. Of course that's not true, it'll just take a few more days to really get back in the groove. I'll be posting again tomorrow (and more regularly from now on)- talk to you all then. 
Sure, go ahead, follow your dreams. I on the other hand plan to chase mine down. 
~me


----------



## Goose

K- got to work early, and my ice cream is melting, so this will be fast. Today I biked to the gym and did some cardio (ran 1.6 miles, walked .5, ran another .6)- biked to work and back home where I did my 50 knee push-ups. Doesn't sound exactally gruelling, but I'm wiped. How is everyone else out there fairing?


----------



## Goose

So- guess what everyone? today is day 29. Crazy huh? Today I biked to the gym and did an arm work-out, then I biked to my first job, later to my second, and back home again- where I did the 50 push-ups (on my knees) again. Kinda disappointed so far with how the push-ups are going... I can only do 10 now, and they still aren't pretty. But, what did I start with 29 days ago? like three or four? And a few weeks before that I could only pull one off! So it's slow, but its progress. I've got my road race in a few days (which is basically an excuse to pig out on pasta and treat myself to cheesecake afterwards) so wish me luck everyone. I'll post again tomorrow; the last day of the 30 (though I'm going to keep the thread going I think... still 20 days till basic!)
Continuous improvement is better than delayed perfection.

Mark Twain


----------



## abo

Wow from one pushup to 10 in 30 days? Thats a huge gain.

http://hundredpushups.com/

 Little push up regime there you might find useful. Even if you dont follow it like canon. It definitely helped me out.

I think the formula is something like:

Max you can do.
1/2 of max
1/2 of max
1/2 of max - 20%
Max to exhaustion, aim for same as first set.


----------



## Luvs 2 Curl

JD, I have also noticed that the pushups are the slowest to come up.  I thought the running would be my biggest hurdle!  Everyone I have talked to says the best way to improve is to keep doing them.  1 --> 10 is a fantastic gain in 29 days, and I have no doubt that you'll at least double, if not triple that over the next 20.

I've been off for a while and my knees are better so last night I went back for my first real run in 2 weeks.  I took another 30 seconds off my best time for the 2.4K.  Woohoo!   

There's been another delay in my application, the doctor in Borden who reviewed my file wants a letter from my doctor for a mild case of asthma 15 years ago.  I haven't had an attack or been prescribed an inhaler in at least that long so the WO who did my medical told me he would look into it. :brickwall: I'm seeing my doctor Thursday so either way the whole thing should be resolved this week.  I'm hoping to head off to BMQ for the end of September.  If that works out, I'm running the Terry Fox 10K on September 14th.   

L2C


----------



## Goose

Thanks guys for the push-up tips. You're suggested routine is pretty much what the trainer has me doing now, so I'll stick with it and hopefully break the 15 mark before basic. I'm glad that you got back to running curl- and don't fret about the 30 seconds. Doing the whole 2.4k is fantastic for your first time back at it. That completely sucks- the whole asthma thing, but the few weeks it takes to get figured out will go by fast, so you might as well take the upper hand of the situation and use it to your advantage. It just means that you have that much more time to prepare, and will be that much readier when the time comes.  
N'ways folks... this was day 30!!! I can't believe that I did the whole thing- the whole month! Sure, I slacked off for almost a week in the middle, but whatever- still made it. What did I do today then? Not too much actually. Biked to the gym, did a few minutes on the stairmaster, swam 50 lengths, biked to work and back to the gym later, and then home at night. I guess the whole thing only adds up to 15km or so biking, but I feel it at the end of the day. Two more days till the race! (eek). So- just in case anyone is interested or actually cares, I think I will keep posting until basic starts (and then at basic, if I have access). 19 days from now I'll be waking up to screaming Sargent's and wondering what I just got myself into... can't wait. Talk to you all tomorrow. I'm hitting the hay~ JD
Many of life's failures are people who did not realize how close they were to success when they gave up.
     - Thomas Edison


----------



## Goose

So I just got back from the road race... it was fantastic!!!!!!! I'm so proud of myself! I know that 5k is small potatoes, and that I'll be doing this much at least every morning in a few weeks, but I'm  feeling more prepared mentally right now than I ever thought I could be. So, I ran in a race of 70 people for 5k in downtown Charlottetown today, right before the biggest parade of the year. Their were thousands of people lining the streets who were waiting for the parade to start that cheered us all on. I did great! Granted, it was probably the hardest physical thing I've ever done... but I ran it all- didn't stop for one second or one step! I came in at 46 out of the 70, with a time of 26.51. Thanks to everyone who has been wishing me luck- I swear in on Monday and have still got alot of work to do before basic starts. I'll keep you all informed    Only those who will risk going too far can possibly find out how far one can go.  ~T.S. Eliot


----------



## rtangri

jane you are doing amazing!I am personally getting a bit frustrated on the other hand, application to officer selection board went on Wed, and now its Sun... no call, doesnt feel like im getting in anytime soon. I called Toronto CFRC apparently Im on the national quota, but awaiting open positions. WAITING IS SO HARD, btw good luck jane


----------



## valleygal

Forgive me for being MIA the past few days, life gets in the way sometime!!

JD-Awesome job on the race, I'm very envious of you!!  Hard work and dedication does pay off!!  Keep it up!!

Thanks for posting the pushup info, its working.  My pushups are improving daily, I feel more and more motivated  and confident each time I do them.  I'm not at 9 yet, but getting there, the program is helping.  I can do 25 situps, again gonna keep at them as well.  My area of concern is still the running, I'm having the hardest time with my running, (nothing physically aches other then I just can't seem to get a grip on my breathing) perhaps I'm just thinking about it too much?  I'll keep at it, I heard from the CFRC that I'll be leaving in Sept, so until I get the call and a date, I'll just keep at 'em!!


----------



## Snafu-Bar

Hey ladies.

 If you have access to a bike try getting in a 5k ride(work your way up) before you run as your warm up and cool down after the runs. It will build up your legs and your cardio at the same time without the pounding the ground gives you.

 I tend to do a 7.5 k ride starting out slowly then building to as high a speed as i can take before parking the bike and then doing my 2.4k run, depending on how i feel after the first 2.4 I try another and even a third run if i can take it. Then bike it home at a leasuirly rate allowing the legs a long slow cool down.

 Take a day off to stretch a bit and work the upper body before getting back on the bike. I change it up depending on how my legs feel though, sometimes I just jump on the bike for the cardio then come home to work the weights.

 I'm waiting for a phone call too, so thought i'd throw in 2 pennies worth  

Cheers and good luck.


----------



## Goose

Alright guys~ off to sign my life away! (or a decade of it at least).  :tank:


----------



## apache2001

Jane~Doe said:
			
		

> Alright guys~ off to sign my life away! (or a decade of it at least).  :tank:



WOW! You have done your part and now enjoy the moment.  Take some pictures eh.


----------



## Celticgirl

Jane~Doe said:
			
		

> Alright guys~ off to sign my life away! (or a decade of it at least).  :tank:



Awesome! You must be very excited!


----------



## Luvs 2 Curl

Jane~Doe said:
			
		

> Alright guys~ off to sign my life away! (or a decade of it at least).  :tank:



Congrats on the race JD!


----------



## rtangri

Im so jealous Jane! Good luck and the best for the upcoming training! I hope I get a call soon, but the damn officer board must have alot of files...sleeping by the phone waiting until the call comes! Hey Jane make sure you keep us updated, and let us know how your swear in went! Any experience knowledge is valuable knowledge!


----------



## Goose

OMG everyone~ thanks so much for the well-wishes, its been awsome! The swearing in ceremony went great. I was one out of four (PEI is a pretty small place...) and so it was held in a slightly-renovated reception area at the recruitment office. This would have been fine if my family had kept is simple like all of the others there, but unlike the 1/2 people watching the other three, I had the clan come in full force- standing room only when my family/friend group of 30 shows up. I 'm the only one who swore in on the Bible, which I thought was weird because I still don't remember being given the option (its what I wanted anyways though, so I don't mind). The paperwork was simple, but took a while, and the actual 'repeat after me' was over in a flash. Then their was a 20 min. video on what to expect at basic (alot like the basic-up series) for the families. Everyone had a good laugh over this, seeing as how it's shown to us AFTER we have already signed on the dotted line. Then we had a big photo op, and that  was pretty-much it. I fly out on the 31st (6am) for BOTP to start the next morning. 
It's been a hectic, crazy week- all of this family is staying at our house for the last week and into the next couple... and my trainer has gone on vacation,  But I'm not making excuses. Since my road race, I've ran outside every second day on my 3k route (which is getting easier every time- actually forgot my mp3 player somewhere yesterday and had to run without music, which isn't as terrible as I thought it would be!). I'm trying to keep up the push-ups, but breaking that 10 mark is proving to be a serious pain in the kiester... I'll keep at it though, I want to get 15 out at least once before I go. I'm biking everywhere, so at least 12k a day, that's all I've done today so far, but I'll post again tonight if I get a chance. That's about it folks- thanks for the encouragement.... keep it up yourselves... theirs a few personal notes I want to send out, but I won't get a chance for a bit... later.
The secret of success in life is for a man to be ready for his opportunity when it comes.
Earl of Beaconsfield


----------



## apache2001

WOW!  You are very lucky to have the whole town's support JD.     That was fun and it gives you more will and energy.


----------



## valleygal

Congratulations on your Swearing into the Canadian Military!!  Whoo Rah....You go Girl!!


----------



## Snafu-Bar

Congrats and good luck in BT.  ;D


Cheers


----------



## rtangri

Hey guys, looks like one of us in this thread is on their way, congrats! Unfortunately another delay to my already merit listed application :S  Now they are checking my academic marks from my first year of university unfortunately as the marks are low. Aw jeez guys, looks like this dream is already slipping away, nonetheless I registered with a great personal trainer back at premier fitness. Hopefully if I ever do get a call, Ill be in better shape, also I heard there is going to be a BMOQ in October now aswell. Its really frustrating though when I call CFRC Mississauga and they tell me one thing, and CFRC Toronto hasnt heard of anything like that. Also, I guess I have been calling too much (every day pretty much) and was strongly advised by the lady at CFRC Mississauga to stop calling and wait for their call, haha, guess I got annoying. So now I will be continuing the "waiting game" the Canadian forces is fond of. Anyone know about the academic assessment that my file is in right now? Would love for some help


----------



## Goose

Wow- you guys/gals are all amazing. I hope that someday I'll be able to meet some of you in person. One of the kids over last week broke our wireless 'thingy' and I've been without the internet for a while- sorry for not posting. At the same time, I've done nothing worth posting in almost a week (serious veg. time) but I'm planning on hitting the ground running tomorrow morning and going hard until Saturday, so I'll at least be in a better mental starting block. 

        So Rtangri- I wouldn't freak out about the marks quite yet. You're looking into the CEOTP route then? I dont' know how it is all done, but I did terrible in my first year of university. I went to UofC for pre-med, and just passed my courses by the skin on my teeth. Mind you, I brought my marks up for the next years and ended up graduating with a pretty respectable average- but if anything were to be based on that first year I would be up the creek. Marks are marks... they are a number on a paper that shows how many answers to could memorize the night before the test. I would say that if you presented yourself during the interview as a mature and responsible person who is willing to do whatever it takes, a 60 versus a 70 on a transcript is not going to make or break your file. At least, if they are looking for the best candidates possible it shouldn't. Good luck and keep us informed!


----------



## rtangri

Thanks for the reply, I hope your right. I got a call from the captain today telling me to wait until november for a reply, as the next "expected" training date for officer is in january. Serious bummer, as my exams will be running from January, so "if" I do get in to the army, it's going to conflict with the exams. Also, who knows if CEOTP is going to be running next year, as I believe it is only used when recruiting numbers are not met in other ways (DEO etc...). On the up side of things, I was in contact with the US army recruiter today, and was redirected to a consulate in Toronto. Going to see where that goes... but i really hope I get a call soon, as I was hoping to hear before university started. Oh well, good luck with your training though, and at least in th$e waiting time, I get a chance to get properly fit!
cheers


----------



## Goose

Alright folks- I'm off in a couple of days (hooray)! I've been slacking off a little, it's very, very easy to say "hey, I'm going in a few days, whens the next time that I'll be able to have cheesecake?" I went for a run yesterday, just to get mentally prepared. Ran farther than I've ever run, like 10km off and on. It was great- didn't even get tired. Its amazing what a nice cool, windy day will do for your endurance! Then I trained for half an hour on those damned push-ups. Still can't throw down more than 10 'countable' ones, but hell- I figure when I'm doing 200+ each day, they will come fast! Can't wait guys- I'll keep in touch over the next couple of days and then whenever I can. Going to break in the new running shoes tomorrow morning- later.
You can't jump down the stairs in one leap, however much you might wish to, and you even more surely can't jump up it, but one step and then the next and there you are, at the top or the bottom and not a bit out of breath or discomposed. 
Elizabeth Aston


----------



## Celticgirl

Jane~Doe said:
			
		

> Then I trained for half an hour on those damned push-ups. Still can't throw down more than 10 'countable' ones, but hell- I figure when I'm doing 200+ each day, they will come fast!



You're doing awesome, Jane! It took me a lot longer than 30 days to be able to do 10 consecutive (proper) push-ups! It's looking like I will have a few more months to train, so my goal is to be able to do 25 by the time I get to St. Jean. However, I think you are right...they will come fast when you are there and doing them regularly with your platoon. My fiance says that your rise in adrenaline on the day of the EXPRES test will help and you'll probably do a few more than you normally do.   Good luck! (And just say no to cheesecake!!)


----------



## Goose

Alright ladies and gentlemen... this is it. I leave for basic in 6 hours (have to start driving at 4:30am). I am SOOOOOOOOOOO ready. I'd like to thank everyone who has helped me over these last few months and to add a little incentive. If I can do it folks- you can do it too. Trust me- everyday is an ordinary day, and an extraordinary opportunity... it's all your state of mind. I'll keep posting as much as possible, but I expect it'll be a while before I can write anything substantial. I'll definitely keep you all informed on how I'm doing, and if my 30 days prepared me enough. Thanks, wish me luck, and take care of yourselves. 
What you get by achieving your goals is nothing compared to what you become during the journey to get there.        ~ Me.


----------



## troopersgirl

Hello All !!!

I feel as though I'm coming in at the 23rd hour here, but August was a complete write-off for me, and I felt so bad I couldn't be here to boost you a little.
My excuses include:
A business trip to Utah (oh man... do I have stories, but we won't go there) - at least I had access to the pool and the weight room!
Parental units not doing too well... crapcrapcrap!!!! and spending a lot of time there
Lastly, playing too much golf up at Borden!!! (oh dear-well at least I walk the course)

I have read everything now since my last post, and I feel the tears welling up.  :crybaby:
*JD*, I am so proud of you girl ... Your persistent perserverance has served you well, and will serve you well in anything you do!  
Nice job on the 5k too!
*L2C *  - you keep going too girl... you know what your obstacles are and only you can obliterate them. You are doing amazing !!!

All the new people... Welcome, and remember this - if you're waiting around for something to happen, then you're not working out, so get down on the floor and work those push-ups and sit ups - get up in the morning and get outside and *DO IT NOW*, time waits for no one... time is one of the only consistent things in your life so leverage it to the best of your ability.

That is all I have to add at this point;  I missed you all so much but I intend on still checking in and following you all... and perhaps adding any tidbits I can  

Whoo-hoo everyone! and keep in constant motion  ushup: :rofl: :king: :cdnsalute:


----------



## Luvs 2 Curl

Thanks troopersgirl!  I have some good news to report.  I finally got  my medical clearance last week, I am fit for duty!  I guess that means I should be on the merit list and I'm waiting for the call with my offer.  I've re-doubled my efforts and hitting the gym again now that my knees are back to 100%.  My local YMCA also started an evening Bootcamp class last week, tonight will be my first class, wish me luck!!


----------



## Luvs 2 Curl

More good news!  I got my offer, I swear in on the 23rd and start BMQ on the 29th.  OF SEPTEMBER!!!  Only two weeks!  Thank you to everyone for the kind words of support and encouragement.


----------



## Celticgirl

Luvs 2 Curl said:
			
		

> More good news!  I got my offer, I swear in on the 23rd and start BMQ on the 29th.  OF SEPTEMBER!!!  Only two weeks!  Thank you to everyone for the kind words of support and encouragement.



Congratulations!


----------



## troopersgirl

L2C - Wow! Congrats.
How did Tuesday go?
Three more days until the 29th - bonne chance!


----------



## Goose

SO I'm back and done. IAP/BOTP weren't even close to being as hard as I thought they would be!! Seriously people, if you just suck it up and bite your tongue once in a while, you'll sail right through. Ahha, after Christmas/new years, I'm off to start CAP though. My fitness went down the shitter in a big way during basic, so this next phase might be something close to self-inflicted torture... wish me luck! (I've got a memo in for an OT though, so maybe I'll be sitting on PAT forever in Gagetown (whoot) we'll have to wait and see how that whole barrel of monkeys works out.)


----------



## Celticgirl

Jane~Doe said:
			
		

> IAP/BOTP weren't even close to being as hard as I thought they would be!! Seriously people, if you just suck it up and bite your tongue once in a while, you'll sail right through.



I'm happy to hear it as I fly out in 4 days! Everyone says just do what they tell you and keep your lip zipped (even the det commander at my ceremony - he said "My advice is this:" and then did the lip zipping motion with his hand, lol). So that's the plan - put up and shut up and hopefully get my commission in week 15!

Jane, what trade are you looking at for your OT?


----------



## abo

Good Luck!


----------

